# Go To problem



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

There are over 2000 pages on the TT Mk1 forum. I can start at the end or the beginning and click on next or previous pages but how can I "go to" page 847 without clicking hundreds of times ?
Sad I know, but I just like reading them having owned a TT for 5 days.
Cheers :?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Not entirely sure why you want to do this, but if this link takes you to page 801:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... tart=16000

The number at the end is the post number, and there are 20 posts per page, so multiply the page number you want by 20, stick it on the end and you'll get the page you're after.


----------

